# Trump's Mar-a-Lago kitchen cited for food safety violations -



## mark handler (Apr 13, 2017)

*Trump's Mar-a-Lago kitchen cited for food safety violations -*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-39593754

Health and safety inspectors have found more than a dozen violations in the kitchen of the Florida resort, Mar-a-Lago, owned by President Donald Trump.
The 13 issues included broken fridges which meant that meat and fish were kept at temperatures deemed unsafe.
Tap water was not warm enough to properly sanitise employees' hands, and a shelf in a walk-in freezer was covered in rust.
The initiation fee at the private club is $200,000 (£159,000).
The 13 violations were discovered days before the Japanese Prime Minister's visit to Mar-a-Lago.

Two fridges were not in working order, and had to be emptied and repaired.
According to the report filed after a 26 January visit by state inspectors, fish that was "raw or undercooked has not undergone proper parasite destruction".
In addition to three "high priority violations" (which can cause illness), 10 other, lesser violations were found.

According to the Miami Herald, Mr Trump was known in the past to have personally checked the Mar-a-Lago kitchens himself, as well as conducting staff inspections.
The newspaper reports that inspectors last year found 11 violations, and two were discovered in 2015.


----------



## ICE (Apr 13, 2017)

I'd still have lunch there.  But I would probably have to eat in my car....on the way off of the property.  Some years ago I was at Trump's local golf course....they wouldn't let me in that clubhouse either.


----------



## JBI (Apr 14, 2017)

For me the shocker is that there were only 13 violations cited...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 14, 2017)

A good Health Inspector should write up something every time, commercial kitchens and the help these days promote unsafe conditions IMO.

I was at fast food restaurant and witnessed the help filling the ice chest with the ice bucket above the drink dispensers and ice came tumbling down to the floor. The employee picked up the loose ice, then put the ice cubes back in the ice bucket. I called the manager over and let her know what happen and she said she would talk to the employees. Right before this I saw a farmer with maybe mud on his boots, maybe not, standing in front of the dispenser. Gulp..gulp...Ah....

Same place. When using the soda dispenser the nozzle fell into my cup, took it to the counter and "said, do you guys need this?" The employee took the nozzle out of my cup with his hands and said "can I help you!" to the next customer. I left my cup on the counter, haven't been back.

pc1


----------

